# My university --Harbin Engineering University



## Foxriver (Apr 29, 2009)

Today,I have some photos about my alma mater to share. -----Harbin Engineering University (H.E.U)
In 2006 I graduated from there.I love her forever.I hope you will like that pics. 
It's the English version of the website.
Harbin Engineering University
The pics about the university students with NAVY uniform show the training when we go to the university.
That only sustained two weeks.Only few of us will Choose to join the PLA NAVY in the future.Most of us will
choose to become engineer,teacher,bussinessman and so on.
The last pics is the signature of Mao in 1953.
Note:I find these pics are big,but I can't resize them.Who can hlep me to resize them.Thanks very much!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Crikey! Must be a few thousand that attend that university Fox!


----------



## Redbeard (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow bud, that looks like one hell of a place. 

I usually right click the pic and click on 
"resize". But that's with my system.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 29, 2009)

We never had lecture theatres like that   

Football pitches everywhere, looks great!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice shots Fox. Reminds me of my old school. State University over here. Had classes like that, 500 at a time. Usually lower level stuff.

Does your school have a Rathskeller? It's a place where all the students meet to drink beer! Every decent school in the US has one.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Fox! This sure beats Lyndon State by a hundred fold! 
Here's just a little picture show for comparision. 


http://www.vtcolleges.org/vtcolleges/lsc/home1.jpg
http://www.vermontvoltage.com/Images/lyndon_map.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/93/LSCphoto2.jpg
http://www.stateuniversity.com/assets/logo/image/6266/large/building.jpg


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful looking place!


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 29, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Nice shots Fox. Reminds me of my old school. State University over here. Had classes like that, 500 at a time. Usually lower level stuff.
> 
> Does your school have a Rathskeller? It's a place where all the students meet to drink beer! Every decent school in the US has one.



a Rathskeller?we don't have.we have a bar ,not belong to the school,where 
we can drink beer ,dance and chat etc.It is the school doesn't want the students to drink the alcoholic beverages that the reason of that our school doesn't have a Rathskeller .


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 29, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Wow Fox! This sure beats Lyndon State by a hundred fold!
> Here's just a little picture show for comparision.
> 
> 
> ...



Ferdinand Foch,I'm interested in your school! Can you post more pics about your school? My same application to timshatz ,thank u!


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch,timshatz I give you the 3D video link about my school.Hope you will like it!

å“ˆå·¥ç¨‹æ™¯è§‚ä¸‰ç»´ä»¿çœŸè§†é¢‘ - è§†é¢‘ - ä¼˜é…·è§†é¢‘ - åœ¨çº¿è§‚çœ‹ - é£Žå…‰


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

A nice place for learning.


----------

